# Co-Motion Steelhead?



## Mike232 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello all,

I am considering a Co-Motion Steelhead for Rails to Trails and fire roads + some road. Does anyone have any experience with the Co-Motion Steelhead or with any Co-Motion bikes? Riding will be principally in FL/Southeast.

https://co-motion.com/collections/tandem-bikes/products/steelhead

Any insight is most appreciated. Thanks.

R/Mike


----------



## dstke (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Mike

We just demoed a Steelhead today and it was a sweet ride. I sold our Co-Motion Speedster and am looking to upgrade. The Speedster was also a great bike the only problems we had were the rim brakes and front derailleur shifting problems. The rim brakes weren't strong enough to hold us back on long steep descents (we blew a few tires from the rims overheating). The FD problem arose when I changed out the middle chain ring from 42 to 39 (couldn't source the 42), never shifted quite right after that. But these wouldn't be problems with the Steelhead, it has nice 203mm disc brakes and 2 ring crankset. We were concerned that 50/34 with 11 - 34 cassette that we demoed wouldn't be low enough for climbing when loaded with touring gear but according to the Co-Motion website they also offer a 11-40 cassette and from other reports may be able to handle 11 - 42, as good or better than what we had on our triple. Strongly recommend trying one out if you can. Co-motion makes a quality product.

/Doug


----------



## Mike232 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks Doug. I really appreciate all the info. I think I am on the right track. Thanks again.


----------

